# left handed auto options



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well i'm left eye dominant and right handed... I shoot an 870 now and have for years but i'm sick of being an average shot and shooting inconsistantly. I'm looking at getting a left handed auto because i'm so damn uncoordinated with my left side and dont want to be pumping when i'm shooting lefthanded.

So far all i have seen for autos is benellis, are there any other options?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the benneli just because thy make the best left handed semi-autos around. If your elbow is in the right position then you can use a right handed Beretta X-trema 2 which is the best semi- auto around in my opinion. Go with either one. Maybe Beretta makes a left handed X-trema now Who knows??? Good luck :wink:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

you could actualy use a right handed browning gold. the gold will actualy shoot the empty hulls forward and to the right, so the left handed shooter wont get hit in the face. and no beretta doesnt make a left handed Xtrema 2


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I am also right hand, but left eye dominant. I have been shooting right handed auto's for years now with no problems (other than some residue once in a blue moon which has only happened with high winds). In my opinion just get what you like and you will be fine. I just purchased the extrema 2 ko and love it so far. I tried the left handed benelli and just wasnt comfortable with everything on the other side being that I am prodominantly right handed. Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I am left hand there is no problem on right hand shotgun. I use 1100 Remington and I did not get get black eye yet for many years. I usually handle my right hand to put shells into gun fastly. I never try to shoot with left hand shotgun. Someday I will get one if not like so dump... It matter which side you feel comfortable just shoot them down...


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

I prefer right handed shotguns as a lefty, loading port is right there. If you are set on a lefty auto, remmy makes an 11-87 in that style.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Remington's new auto loader ejects out the bottom...

There is an article about the gun here:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/gear ... 72,00.html


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a left handed Remington 11-87. If you like the feel & handling of your 870, the 11-87 is an easy transition. My 11-87 has been flawless. It has never failed to feed or eject, even when mixing trap loads with 3" mags. I would put it up against any Bennelli, and I didn't have to mortage my house to buy it.

Another option is to get a left handed trigger group for your 870. I picked one up off a gun auction website and dropped it in my right handed 870. Instant left hand safety...


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

My friend uses a Benelli M2 in left hand and he likes it. :beer:


----------



## Rifleman1st (Mar 22, 2006)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24071


----------

